# 2013 Salsa El Mariachi Frame Pack Recommendation?



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

Has anyone put a full frame pack on a 2013 Salsa El Mariachi? The Salsa branded Revelate bags aren't made anymore, and the new Salsa EXP bags aren't specifically sized for the older Mariachis. So, I could go with a Revelate Ranger or Ripio, or other brands. Any suggestions for a good fit for this frame?


----------



## desert_rider (Sep 2, 2014)

I would check out Rogue Panda (https://www.roguepanda.com/), he can make a custom back to fit the frame. Bags are built great, and the owner is top notch


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

The Revelate Ranger bags should fit your frame perfectly. Size dependent of course.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

Roll top bags are the way to go


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

True, but not if you ride a small bike and want to use a Jerry Can and Gas Tank.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

gabbard said:


> Has anyone put a full frame pack on a 2013 Salsa El Mariachi? The Salsa branded Revelate bags aren't made anymore, and the new Salsa EXP bags aren't specifically sized for the older Mariachis. So, I could go with a Revelate Ranger or Ripio, or other brands. Any suggestions for a good fit for this frame?


Are you looking for an off-the-shelf solution, or a bag bade specifically for your frame? It's easy enough to measure your frame and see how the various off-the-shelf ones will fit and then go from there.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

You might be able to find a Revelate bag for your El Mariachi at a bike shop. I called around to Revelate Dealers, and was able to pick one up for 100 bucks. They had to ship it in from their supplier, but it was at the shop in a few days. Good luck!


----------

